# 445 lawn tractor not getting fuel



## James445 (Nov 2, 2020)

i have a JD 445 lawn tractor mid 90's i think a 1996. it is TBI and it wont start. I can get it to run with a shot of gas or starting fluid but nothing else. my son was picking up leaves with it, shut it off and then wouldn't start again. we have been having issues with either the starter or something electrical, sometimes we just had to hold the key in starting position for a few seconds until it finally turned over. a couple times we tapped on the starter and got it going (maybe this is a separate issue?) my dad does not think its the injector he thinks its an electrical issue. any tips on what to check and how to check? TIA


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bad ignition switch, solenoid, etc. How's the battery, frame ground wire, etc?


----------



## James445 (Nov 2, 2020)

battery seems good testing with a meter and i havent messed with much of the wiring yet. i just kow it seems like early on it would start fine then after use is when we had issues with it not wanting to fire up right away


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm a little confused..... Most of the JD445's I've seen out of the "mid-90's" ran a liquid-cooled, Kawasaki FD620D (617 cc, 19HP). That engine ran a Mikuni, single-barrel, carburetor (part # 15004-0800). The bigger V-twins (FD680 & FD730) came with a two-barrel carburetors (part# 15004-2062)

Exactly what model engine are you running, out of the "mid-90's", that has TBI? Kohler introduced closed-loop EFI engines in 1996, but I've never seen one in a JD. The oldest Kohler EFI engine I've seen was in a 1998 commercial Walker


----------



## James445 (Nov 2, 2020)

not sure the model number nor have i learned a ton about this one yet, I "inherited" this from my dad after they downsized last year. it is Kawasaki, liquid cooled, v-twin, i believe 22hp. it is definitely TBI, with one injector/single barrel. i am more sure about that than i am the year so that could cause some confusion if it is newer than i was told


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

James445 said:


> not sure the model number nor have i learned a ton about this one yet, I "inherited" this from my dad after they downsized last year. it is Kawasaki, liquid cooled, v-twin, i believe 22hp. it is definitely TBI, with one injector/single barrel. i am more sure about that than i am the year so that could cause some confusion if it is newer than i was told


Kawasaki's first model EFI engine was their FS730V-EFI.... That was in 2014 and it was a 25HP air-cooled. A 22HP liquid cooled would be a FD680. Kawasaki doesn't call their "injected engines" EFI, or TBI, they use DFI (Direct Fuel Injection)

https://www.greenindustrypros.com/m...ors-corp-usa-kawasaki-debuts-fs730vefi-engine


----------



## James445 (Nov 2, 2020)

I am not close to the tractor today but when i get home tonight i can get the numbers. 

Kawasaki K series FD620D-AS01, this is what i found with a quick search and looks exactly like mine, its a 20hp so that might be what is in it possibly got the 22 confused with my old cub cadet. sorry for all the confusion, i will get the numbers tonight


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

James445 said:


> I am not close to the tractor today but when i get home tonight i can get the numbers.
> 
> Kawasaki K series FD620D-AS01, this is what i found with a quick search and looks exactly like mine, its a 20hp so that might be what is in it possibly got the 22 confused with my old cub cadet. sorry for all the confusion, i will get the numbers tonight


Yep.... FD620D-AS01 is for sure out of the mid-90's, but it ran the single-barrel Mikuni

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/kawasaki-fd620d-fd661fd-service-manual.507/


----------



## James445 (Nov 2, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Kawasaki's first model EFI engine was their FS730V-EFI.... That was in 2014 and it was a 25HP air-cooled. A 22HP liquid cooled would be a FD680. Kawasaki doesn't call their "injected engines" EFI, or TBI, they use DFI (Direct Fuel Injection)
> 
> https://www.greenindustrypros.com/m...ors-corp-usa-kawasaki-debuts-fs730vefi-engine





Bob Driver said:


> Yep.... FD620D-AS01 is for sure out of the mid-90's, but it ran the single-barrel Mikuni
> 
> https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/0/4/45-john-deere-445-engine.html
> 
> This is the information on my unit. 22hp 617cc electronic fuel injected


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Kawasaki puts a vinyl data tag on the side of the blower housing. Please post a picture of it. I did find a parts diagram of a FD620D-AS01 that shows a TBI fuel system, but I've never seen one. Is it possible the machine came from outside the U.S.? I ask because all of the part pricing for that model engine is in Euros

Here's a link that shows the engine spec for a FD620D-AS01 that says it came with either a carburetor, or TBI
http://manuals.deere.com/cceomview/OMM144042_D0/Output/OMM144042_D016.html

Check the link I sent you with FD620D & FD661D Kawasaki Factory Service Manual. 16 pages of Service Information on a FD22K-1A single-barrel carburetor and not one mention of TBI.

The bad news is that all of the major components on the parts diagram of the FD620D-AS01 with TBI are listed as NLA
(No longer Available)
https://www.bike-parts-kawa.com/kaw...0D-AS01/CARBURETOR-PARTS/5008145/C_06/0/22761


----------



## James445 (Nov 2, 2020)

Here is a photo. 

update: I did get it running about an hour ago. Seems it doesn’t like having a zip tie on the seat safety button... I was going through plugs cleaning and applying dielectric grease and once I messed with the seat safety she fired right up. 

I will look into the link you sent. That will be bad news if parts are unavailable for this machine!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Your engine got me intrigued, so I called a buddy of mine over in Atlanta that is like a Kawasaki guru. He said that FD620D-AS01 did indeed come with TBI. Kawasaki supposedly built it as an "industrial engine" and you see them a lot on big pumps and gen sets. He said he thinks JD was the only OEM to actually put them on lawn tractors.

He also said the TBI parts are hard to get any more, but he had seen guys that had switched them over to carburetors when the TBI quit. Supposedly, the manifold is the same as the carb models, but the mechanical throttle control plate you need for the conversion is now tough to find also.


----------

